# Anybody use wholesale suppliers plus' Baby Buttermilk or three butter MP soap?



## cvallis (Nov 16, 2014)

Anybody use wholesale suppliers plus' Baby Buttermilk or three butter MP soap base? How are they? I've always went with brambleberry bases but WSP would be far cheaper (shipping).


----------



## new12soap (Nov 16, 2014)

I have not used those specific bases, but I have never had a problem with the quality or the customer service with WSP. I would recommend giving it a try.


----------



## ladyrose (Nov 17, 2014)

I was going to post the same question. I hope someone answers you soon. I did see somewhere though, someone saying the 3 butter was good.


----------



## cvallis (Nov 17, 2014)

new12soap said:


> I have not used those specific bases, but I have never had a problem with the quality or the customer service with WSP. I would recommend giving it a try.




Thanks for the reply!I love WSP myself! To be honest, I just don't know which one to get .


----------



## cvallis (Nov 17, 2014)

ladyrose said:


> I was going to post the same question. I hope someone answers you soon. I did see somewhere though, someone saying the 3 butter was good.



I've read the reviews on wsp's website and both seem great. I'm just hoping to get more details and comparisons.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Nov 17, 2014)

I've used both and liked them enough to buy them again. I buy the detergent free bases.


----------



## cvallis (Nov 17, 2014)

hmlove1218 said:


> I've used both and liked them enough to buy them again. I buy the detergent free bases.



Thanks for your input. Is there one you like over the other?


----------



## hmlove1218 (Nov 18, 2014)

Not really. They both feel pretty nice


----------



## honeysuds (Nov 19, 2014)

I've tried both, I LOVE the baby buttermilk base! It has everything I could want in a soap, detergent free, good lather, and leaves skin soft. The 3 butter was ok, definitely moisturizing but I felt lather left much to be desired. I also have tried and love the bases at Bramble Berry, I feel they lather better, last longer in the shower, and have a more natural ingredient list, but yes shipping can hurt the wallet.


----------

